# Quick Mill Verona



## Lesley (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and only found you by searching for a manual for my Quick Mill Verona Duel Boiler Coffee Machine.

I'm in desperate need to descale my machine for the bank holiday weekend, I'm expecting my daughter and her family and she only drinks "proper coffee"

I have mislaid mymanual, plus my hubby always performed this task for me.

my machine is plumbed directly to the house water system. I know I have to disconnect the water supply and use. Inbuilt Water Tank. That's all I can remember.

Now after all that waffle, my needs would be met if some one can send me a copy of the user manual, or at least the bit relating to Descaling Also I understand I will also need a copy of page/section 10!

If if any one can help I will be eternally grateful. Lesley


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Here. and page 10 are the PID settings. I think the Vetrano and Verona are the same I could be wrong.

https://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/manuals/Vetrano_2B_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi @Lesley welcome to the forum!

Let us know if the manual suggested by Jony helps


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jony said:


> Here. and page 10 are the PID settings. I think the Vetrano and Verona are the same I could be wrong.
> 
> https://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/manuals/Vetrano_2B_Owners_Manual.pdf


This is not the same as the Verona manual written up by Dave c. The Verona manual is far more detailed inc settings for D-scaling.

Check Bella Barista website or contact Dave c.

.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Post a link then. I had a look on BB and couldn't find it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jony said:


> Post a link then. I had a look on BB and couldn't find it.


I do not have a link but BB probably has PDF pages. I cannot scan to PC at moment or would have done .


----------



## Lesley (Aug 22, 2018)

Jony said:


> Here. and page 10 are the PID settings. I think the Vetrano and Verona are the same I could be wrong.
> 
> https://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/manuals/Vetrano_2B_Owners_Manual.pdf


Thank you for the link to a copy of the full manual.

Jony, your response to my enquiry is very impressive, I can not thank you enough, my daughter will be happy now I will be able to provide her with a good coffee first thing in the morning.

I will be adding further info as a new member after my busy bank holiday. It seems to be the best forum I've ever visited.

Thaks again Jony


----------

